# Best beginner Centipede?



## Coolherper (Jun 28, 2018)

I have no experience keeping centipedes but I would like to start.  Ideally I would get one which is both hardy and has relatively mild venom.  Although, it is usually impossible to find a species when looking for an animal with certain criteria, and I'm aware centipedes are generally very venomous around the board.  I have heard the Latin American Giant centipedes tend to have less potent venom. Please send advice!!


----------



## NYAN (Jun 28, 2018)

Scolopendra polymorpha is a great beginner species. They are inexpensive, easy to care for, easy to find for sale and have mild venom. I would also elect scolopendra viridis for similar reasons. South American centipedes are very expensive but do have mild venom. Most Asian centipedes will have very powerful venom.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 28, 2018)

What he said ^

Scolopendra heros is also decent, but is significantly larger, more expensive, and has a more potent venom. Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (especially the blue-ringed variant) is also great.


----------



## Coolherper (Jun 28, 2018)

Ok thanks!! I will consider these options.  I may need some time before I get one though to be really comfortable.  A few years back I stepped on a rotten log with a yellow jacket nest... I got sting like 50 times, so now I'm deathly afraid of anyrhing that flies


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 28, 2018)

After 25 years of arachnids keeping (T's mostly, with a few scorpion) I purchased, years ago, a _S.subspinipes_, therefore an Asian 'pede, hence 'potent venom', as my first.

No issues - aside the side story happened due to her pure WC pregnancy, but this is a story that deserve another explanation/context.

Anyway, people suggest always mild venom 'pedes for beginners, but sometimes they forgot a *key *detail: every 'pede is somewhat defensive, extremely intelligent, and an escape artist. Every 'pede, period. Unlike when it comes for T's.

Venom potency, therefore, is only a statistic - basically read those statements like someone saying: '... well, if said 'pede bites you, isn't big deal nor painful like Asian ones' but reality, venom potency aside, is that there's no particular differences about those 'pedes care/temperament etc in fact, a native from Italy _S.cingulata_ can be defensive... just like a _S.dehaani_ or _S.subspinipes_.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 28, 2018)

But there's still some difference. Brachypelma can also be defensive, as can Stromatopelma, but that doesn't mean that choice doesn't matter. A dehaani is much more likely to be too much for a newbie to manage than a polymorpha.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 28, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> But there's still some difference. Brachypelma can also be defensive, as can Stromatopelma, but that doesn't mean that choice doesn't matter. A dehaani is much more likely to be too much for a newbie to manage than a polymorpha.


Then why I never had an issue, since my first 'pede was a pure WC _S.subspinipes_ shipped from Vietnam?

Btw, c'mon... a 'brachy' can be defensive, yes. But, no matter, still slow like a Lamborghini tractor, while a _S.calceatum_ is like... wind, and I know what I'm saying, since I've chased a juvenile, when I was 20, on the walls, ah ah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 28, 2018)

1) Decide what centipede you actually WANT. Pointless getting a pet you don't actually want for a "stepping stone". Hate that term.

2) Get a plastic rub (very important as pedes will climb the silicone in the corners of glass enclosures, including exo terra) that's at least 1.5x the full length of your centipede with all the substrate & decorations if they're around the sides.

3) Get yourself a set of 12" (30cm) tongs. 

4) Enjoy your beautiful new pet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 28, 2018)

Scolopendra polymorpha is a good beginner species, mild venom, usually large size, multiple color variations, it stays on the surface, and it is very hardy. I also like Rhysida longipes just for its nice green coloration and spectacular terminal legs, to go with a mild attitude. Scolopendra alternans is a cool species that gets large that I have had good experiences with, just keep in mind it is crazy fast and unpredictable. 
The Giant Vietnamese species are very venomous, very strong and very quick, so I would not recommend them to the beginner. I do not know about the Giant Latin American species.

I hope you have success!

Arthroverts


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 28, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Then why I never had an issue, since my first 'pede was a pure WC _S.subspinipes_ shipped from Vietnam?
> 
> Btw, c'mon... a 'brachy' can be defensive, yes. But, no matter, still slow like a Lamborghini tractor, while a _S.calceatum_ is like... wind, and I know what I'm saying, since I've chased a juvenile, when I was 20, on the walls, ah ah


Well, there are still people who start with OWs that succeed without issue. That doesn't mean that they're as good of a beginner species as the "classics". I've heard of a few cases of people starting with a dehaani, and realising it's out of their league. There are so many better beginner pedes to choose from that are neither as fast, high strung, nor as venomous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 29, 2018)

When people ask me what centipede they should start with I don't always jump to the expensive ones. The reason I don't suggest a really expensive centipede to start is because of the learning curve. Centipedes are more humidity sensitive than tarantulas and it is difficult to get used to that (especially in a very dry place like my home state). There are going to be mishaps and mistakes like keeping the enclosure too moist or letting it dry out too much. A centipede can kill itself by dropping a prey item in the water and then drinking after it goes rancid (If you aren't checking on them every day). There is also the issue of mycosis in a higher humidity setup. All in all they are a higher maintenance pet than any T and something interesting, cheap and available is a good starter. In the case of someone that likes giant centipedes here in the states that means S. dehaani. The venom is a factor but a beginner probably isn't going to want to hold a giant centipede anyway. If there wasn't such  huge difference in cost between S. dehaani and every other giant species on the market (in the states) then I would suggest just getting your dream centipede first. I know it took me quite a few successes before I was ready to drop a big chunk of change on my S. cf gigantea "Robusta" and feel comfortable that I wasn't going to mess it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Jun 29, 2018)

S polymorpha or any of the Alipes are good starters.


----------



## Coolherper (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone.  Probably will start with viridis; I think it is a beautiful species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RTTB (Jun 29, 2018)

S viridis is a fun species. I keep them and they are very easy to care for. Only downside to them for some people is that they do stay buried a lot and lifespan is 2 years tops.


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 29, 2018)

RTTB said:


> lifespan is 2 years tops.


Got any evidence?  Not trying to be rude or anything, but that’s a ridiculously short lifespan...  The shortest I’ve heard for Scolopendra.  One of the gravid females you sent me like half a year ago is still trucking along and I’d guess it took longer than a year for it to grow to this size from a pling.


Viridis is a good choice IMO, with 2 main morphs to choose from


----------



## Chris WT (Jun 30, 2018)

I read this and shivered because my first pede was a WC adult S. Dehaani. It was nerve racking but it was a beautiful beast. If I do another pede I'd get something while its small, your basically in for a handful regardless of species. Let your skills grow with the critter and let the boards be a guide.


----------



## RTTB (Jun 30, 2018)

BobBarley said:


> Got any evidence?  Not trying to be rude or anything, but that’s a ridiculously short lifespan...  The shortest I’ve heard for Scolopendra.  One of the gravid females you sent me like half a year ago is still trucking along and I’d guess it took longer than a year for it to grow to this size from a pling.
> 
> 
> Viridis is a good choice IMO, with 2 main morphs to choose from


I’m going by McMonigle”s observations in his Centipedes in Captivity book stating adult S viridis adults living no more than a year and a half in captivity. I have some going on 3 years so yes that factoid can be updated. Glad the ones you got from me are faring well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN (Jun 30, 2018)

RTTB said:


> I’m going by McMonigle”s observations in his Centipedes in Captivity book stating adult S viridis adults living no more than a year and a half in captivity. I have some going on 3 years so yes that factoid can be updated. Glad the ones you got from me are faring well.


I have an adult female whose produced one clutch of eggs. Age is unknown though.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Dec 1, 2018)

Wouldn't your all clear acrylic enclosures work for them?

You can actually see the pede and they aren't secured with silicone.

I'm thinking something like Jamie's adult terrestrial tarantula enclosure kit.

Or would they just chew through it and escape?


----------



## Bob Lee (Dec 2, 2018)

House centipede: Free. Very hardy and they won't bite your thumb off

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Dec 5, 2018)

Bob Lee said:


> House centipede: Free. Very hardy and they won't bite your thumb off


I second the free and very hardy! And I'll add the cuteness factor of them looking at you and bathing like a kitty!


----------



## 50centipede (Dec 5, 2018)

Don't worry about their venom at all unless you wanna handle it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cardboardghost (Dec 13, 2018)

If anyone is interested in a house centipede, I just caught a juvenile (about 1'' long) the other day in my basement.  I'm currently keeping it in a little plastic container.  I've seen it drink from a moist paper towel wad that I placed in the enclosure.  Yesterday I fed it a waxworm, which it gladly ate/drained.  I do not want to release it outside due to the cold temperatures in my area (I am in the PA/DE/MD area) nor do I want to just let it go in my house.  If anyone is interested in seeing if they can get it to grow to full size I'd happily mail it to you (provided you pay the postal fees).  Let me know if anyone is interested.  Thanks!


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Dec 19, 2018)

cardboardghost said:


> If anyone is interested in a house centipede, I just caught a juvenile (about 1'' long) the other day in my basement.  I'm currently keeping it in a little plastic container.  I've seen it drink from a moist paper towel wad that I placed in the enclosure.  Yesterday I fed it a waxworm, which it gladly ate/drained.  I do not want to release it outside due to the cold temperatures in my area (I am in the PA/DE/MD area) nor do I want to just let it go in my house.  If anyone is interested in seeing if they can get it to grow to full size I'd happily mail it to you (provided you pay the postal fees).  Let me know if anyone is interested.  Thanks!


Hey @cardboardghost, still have the baby Scutigera?


----------



## cardboardghost (Dec 22, 2018)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Hey @cardboardghost, still have the baby Scutigera?


I'm sorry I no longer have the centipede.  I released it in a local greenhouse where I've observed cockroaches sometimes present.  Hopefully it will take advantage of the smorgasbord in its new home.  If I find another one in my house (I seem to find one or two every year) I will let you know.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## NukingTheFridge (Dec 22, 2018)

I was given the advice that Ethmostigmus Trigonopodus would make for a great beginner pede. Not that venomus, not that defensive, overall easy to take care of.

Would you guys be as kind as to give me a second opinion?


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Dec 29, 2018)

Honestly pedes in general aren't that hard to work with even to start off. Also working with smaller polymorpha locales to start didn't really prep me for my larger species, not saying you should get some pissy asian pede to start off but working with any pede in a deep smooth walled enclosure won't be so bad as long as you remember to use forceps and keep fingers clear. I would generally speaking just look into species that aren't too sensitive care wise, and pick whatever you like. I do recommend S. heros, longipes and the south american giants though.


----------

